# First Rohloff SPEEDHUB XL build



## CycleMonkey (Nov 20, 2013)

We finished our first build with the new fatbike-specific Rohloff SPEEDHUB XL, and it's a doozy! Just felt the need to share.









For more build info and photos, check out:
The Monkey Lab: Ventana El Gordo with Rohloff SPEEDHUB XL and Gates Carbon Drive belt


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Nice. Tempting.

--Lars


----------



## Giel (Jan 16, 2011)

Sweet! But no snubber? It looks better without, but Rohloff is adament you use it with belt, voids the warranty if you don't 

What kind of belt clearance do you have? No rubbing the tyre when sprinting all out?


----------



## seth586 (May 11, 2010)

Cyclemonkey,

Any update on ship dates on the XL hub? Im looking forward to my new fat bike drivetrain!


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

seth586 said:


> Cyclemonkey,
> 
> Any update on ship dates on the XL hub? Im looking forward to my new fat bike drivetrain!


 Subscribed


----------



## seth586 (May 11, 2010)

Well, I received my shipment today!

The Good:
Wheel build looks good. Rim spins smooth enough as fat bikes go.
-Appears that cyclemonkey oiled it for me.

The bad:
-My rohloff chain tensioner is missing from the shipment
-I got a Wipperman 8sE instead of the 8sX that I ordered. (Maybe they are the same?)
-They recommended a RaceFace Narrow Wide chainring to replace the outer chainring on my SRAM triple, but the 'feet?' did not sit snug on the outer chainring, it did fit snug on the middle chainring, but then the driveline is no longer straight, so $20 at the LBS fixed that for me.

Pic:


----------

